# Hydro balls not deep enough? and how to cut back large plant?



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

So I'm gonna pick up a crested gecko and setup on Monday and I wanted to set up a bioactive viv. ATM it isn't bioactive but it does have hydro balls at the bottom are they deep enough? I've heard they need to be a couple inches and if it isn't and I need to put more in what do I hold the gecko in? 
Also I want to dump one of those plants and heavily cut back the other. Will it be fine if I just hack it away like aquarium plants?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

Forgot to add pics









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radm427 (Nov 20, 2016)

I dont see a problem with trimming the plant back if its starting to look unruly. I would suggest that you dont through the trimmings away. Try putting the trimmings in water and see if they take root. If they grow a siginificant ammount you could aways try selling them or give them away to friends. I do that with my terrarium plants at times.


----------



## Radm427 (Nov 20, 2016)

As for your drainage layer id say the more drainage the better. Around 2 inches should be okay. Your crestie will prefer cooler tempuratures than other reptiles so you may not need to water your plant all too much due to less evaporation from the substrate as well as from your plant. Also keep in mind that the taller your drainage layer is the less room you have for your crestie. He is arboreal so he would prefer to have some vertical room to work with. Maybe try between 1 and 2 inches of hydroballs and few more inches of substrate. Wait for the substrate around your plant to be reletively dry before watering again to prevent root rot.

I have quite a few live plants in my frog tank and they are thriving right now. I have a little under an inch of hydroballs and about 2 inches of substrate. Theres a small culture of isopods growing in the substrate that help out while i spot clean as needed. As a side note id like to add that having a live plant in your vivarium doesnt mean your cage doesnt need to be cleaned. You never once stated that but ive ran into tons of people locally that believe that to be the case. I still clean my take once every month anyway even with plants and a small cleanup crew. Have fun with your new gecko btw!


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

Radm427 said:


> As for your drainage layer id say the more drainage the better. Around 2 inches should be okay. Your crestie will prefer cooler tempuratures than other reptiles so you may not need to water your plant all too much due to less evaporation from the substrate as well as from your plant. Also keep in mind that the taller your drainage layer is the less room you have for your crestie. He is arboreal so he would prefer to have some vertical room to work with. Maybe try between 1 and 2 inches of hydroballs and few more inches of substrate. Wait for the substrate around your plant to be reletively dry before watering again to prevent root rot.
> 
> I have quite a few live plants in my frog tank and they are thriving right now. I have a little under an inch of hydroballs and about 2 inches of substrate. Theres a small culture of isopods growing in the substrate that help out while i spot clean as needed. As a side note id like to add that having a live plant in your vivarium doesnt mean your cage doesnt need to be cleaned. You never once stated that but ive ran into tons of people locally that believe that to be the case. I still clean my take once every month anyway even with plants and a small cleanup crew. Have fun with your new gecko btw!


I don't know what to about a third of the substrate Is damp because the drainage isn't deep enough so it smells abit and their are gnats but I don't want to tear the whole thing up since it's all set up

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radm427 (Nov 20, 2016)

What are you using to seperate the hydroballs from the substrate? Some sort of garden liner? If you are using something like that i find that they dont let water drain through as well as id like for a vivarium. Try some sort of knitting mesh if you arent already. you can buy it at your local fabric store for pretty cheap and cut to fit. I layer mine to prevent dirt from falling through. Its definitly a task to tear apart a viv after a lot of hard work but when you get that done i think you will find that you are much happier with your vivarium. Ive torn mine apart a few times and im pretty dang happy with it at the moment. Its not something anyone wants to hear but its worth a shot.


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

Radm427 said:


> image
> 
> What are you using to seperate the hydroballs from the substrate? Some sort of garden liner? If you are using something like that i find that they dont let water drain through as well as id like for a vivarium. Try some sort of knitting mesh if you arent already. you can buy it at your local fabric store for pretty cheap and cut to fit. I layer mine to prevent dirt from falling through. Its definitly a task to tear apart a viv after a lot of hard work but when you get that done i think you will find that you are much happier with your vivarium. Ive torn mine apart a few times and im pretty dang happy with it at the moment. Its not something anyone wants to hear but its worth a shot.


I don't think there's anything at moment which is why I'll have to tear it down at some point because I bought it pretty made 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Sounds a lot like you need to redo the substrate.
If the conditions are too wet the Gecko will suffer, literally rotting (feet tend to show signs of this first). 

Id recommend doing it as soon as you can, if you have a spare heat mat put that under a plastic tub and keep the gecko in there for an hour or so while you redo the viv, as mentioned, Cresties are arboreal so love height and things to climb on, they will also prefer it with more coverage so be careful about how much you chop out of the planting.

The mesh sounds like a great idea, it will help with the drainage, if the soil mix is already too damp you might do well to get some eco earth and dry it out so you can mix that in to help balance the moisture content in the current soil.

When do you pick the viv/gecko up?


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

Azastral said:


> Sounds a lot like you need to redo the substrate.
> If the conditions are too wet the Gecko will suffer, literally rotting (feet tend to show signs of this first).
> 
> Id recommend doing it as soon as you can, if you have a spare heat mat put that under a plastic tub and keep the gecko in there for an hour or so while you redo the viv, as mentioned, Cresties are arboreal so love height and things to climb on, they will also prefer it with more coverage so be careful about how much you chop out of the planting.
> ...


Oh no I've had it for about 2 months now it looks abit damp at the bottom third of soil but it doesn't smell and I had a brief gnat issue but it has gone now so I've kinda just been putting it off.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Wet/overly damp substrate will lead to serious health issues for the Gecko, its something that needs sorting asap.

There was a guy on here only a few weeks back and the feet of his gecko had literally rotted away.


----------

